# Chew stopper that works!



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Anyone know a chew stopper substance that actually works?

so far boo has taken a keen liking to my walls, door frames and skirting boards.

I have covered them in chew stopper spray from [email protected] but he actually likes the stuff and chews more after ive sprayed it.

as i live in a rented flat my landlord will not be too pleased to find is woodwork has been chewed to death.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> Anyone know a chew stopper substance that actually works?
> 
> so far boo has taken a keen liking to my walls, door frames and skirting boards.
> 
> ...


Not 100% if any of them work but i have been told to try lemon juice, vinegar or tabasco!

Ive tried vinegar and it works for about 5 mins lol!! x


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Not 100% if any of them work but i have been told to try lemon juice, vinegar or tabasco!
> 
> Ive tried vinegar and it works for about 5 mins lol!! x


ive tried lemon juice and vinegar he likes those as well!

at this rate i will have to replace the skirting boards when we move out, as well as the sofas covers


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> ive tried lemon juice and vinegar he likes those as well!
> 
> at this rate i will have to replace the skirting boards when we move out, as well as the sofas covers


I have the same problem, and we are renting also! Our skirting boards are dark wood and we just bought some varnish/paint to cover up over it each time he chews them! That way the landlady cant really tell!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Hot chilli sauce is supposed to work - i dont know though havent tried it.

I use a water pistol if i catch one of the dogs chewing - harmless and works a treat!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Hot chilli sauce is supposed to work - i dont know though havent tried it.
> 
> I use a water pistol if i catch one of the dogs chewing - harmless and works a treat!


my old dog used to love the hot chilli sauce lol


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Hot chilli sauce is supposed to work - i dont know though havent tried it.
> 
> I use a water pistol if i catch one of the dogs chewing - harmless and works a treat!


I used a water pistol on my bun Lucky before, did not phase her one bit. lol
Mind you there is not a lot that does phase the little girl. Got builders in at the moment, drilling and doing all sorts...and she would love to help them.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you think maybe if you bought flavoured wooden chews that I've seen then she'd lose interest in the furniture/skirting boards etc?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Chew stopper worked wonders when I got normi but I ran out. I have been using tabasco since and he hasnt re-chewed any areas that I have put it on! x


----------

